# Outside air conditioning unit "click" sound when turned on/off



## e30vandy (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all. Thanks for the opportunity for asking for some help! And thanks for reading!

I have an old electric GE outdoor air conditioning unit, model TA936H, produced in March 1968, that was working recently but has since stopped working. The problem I am having is this: when I turn on the AC from the thermostat, there is one strong "click" sound that comes from the outdoor unit, then silence. It doesn't turn on or make any other sounds until I use the thermostat to turn it back off. When I do that, it clicks again. The furnace fan works.

I am comfortable working on the unit, and have in the past. (I replaced a leaking capacitor, as seen in the pictures below.) I have done some reading and it sounds like there could be a short in the system somewhere. See these pictures for help as to what I am working with:






















Any help or direction is appreciated! I will actively respond in a quick way. Thank you so much!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 10, 2012)

Check the "line" and "load" voltage at the contactor.  Sounds like it might be toasted.


----------



## lloyd (Jul 12, 2012)

Kok is right. It's likely a high voltage issue. The "click" is the contactor engaging so we know the transformer is good. Check fuses/breakers and then any breakers that supply power to any fuses.


----------

